# Beamsworks LED Reef Bright



## tedf (Jul 29, 2012)

Im looking at the reef bright fixture for a planted tank, will this fixture work, is it even worth buying?


----------



## fusion (Jun 21, 2012)

Have a look at these previous recent posts

viewtopic.php?f=6&t=247454
viewtopic.php?f=6&t=247355


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Well....I have the 3300 lumens reef bright model on a 75g and it is starting to grow some green algae where there was none before but I leave the lights on for 2 hours longer than I used to with my quad t5HO. I would imagine if you have a planted tank with plants that require medium to high level light that the tank would need to be shallow, very shallow, or it would not work well. I would go t5HO.


----------



## tedf (Jul 29, 2012)

You think this fixture would work?

AquaticLife 72" T5 HO 8 Lamp FRESHWATER Fixture w/ Lunar Lights


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

tedf said:


> You think this fixture would work?
> 
> AquaticLife 72" T5 HO 8 Lamp FRESHWATER Fixture w/ Lunar Lights


Yes....should work fine.


----------



## tedf (Jul 29, 2012)

What u think ab the 12 bulb fixture?


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

tedf said:


> What u think ab the 12 bulb fixture?


Overkill unless your tank is very heavily planted with intense light loving plants or have a saltwater SPS coral tank. The 8 bulb unit should be fine.


----------



## tedf (Jul 29, 2012)

Ok I'll ho 8 bulb, how many hrs should I run the fixture and with which build configuration?


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

tedf said:


> Ok I'll ho 8 bulb, how many hrs should I run the fixture and with which build configuration?


Depends on how heavily planted the tank is. If it is heaviuly planted with high light loving plants then I would use all 6500k bulbs.


----------



## tedf (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm not planning on heavely planted tank. Just a few dif kinds of plants. I reSd that anteck bulbs are best for brining out cichlids colors is that true ?


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

tedf said:


> I'm not planning on heavely planted tank. Just a few dif kinds of plants. I reSd that anteck bulbs are best for brining out cichlids colors is that true ?


It is all personal taste. I prefer 10000k plus actinic combination. I also like 6500k plus actinic. The thing with most of the fixtures that come with bulbs don't give you the option to mix and match the bulbs they come as a package deal or at least the ones I have seen. The LED's you are pretty limited unless you get a really nice and expensive fixture that allows you to change the color temp of the LED's.

As for the t5HO units that come with bulbs it is usually either all 6500k per unit or a mix of 10000k and actinic. If you go with a lightly planted tank then I would go with the 10000k and actinic combo. You could always change out the actinic bulbs later if you wanted to add more plants or plants that need more light.


----------



## tedf (Jul 29, 2012)

I think the one I'm ordering comes with 6500k and 650nm.


----------



## Ptyochromis (Mar 23, 2012)

It is far too much light for most planted tanks (unless your tank is well over 4' deep) unless you plan on injecting lots of CO2 and constantly dosing ferts. You want to choose your light depending on how deep your tank is and weather you are going CO2 or low tech; 1T8 is enough for a 20g long low tech.


----------



## tomkbruce (Nov 16, 2012)

nice fish selection also, i see what you mean with the lighting, perhaps if you could raise the lights up higher they wouldnt have a spotty/bright white effect you know?


----------

